# help - amf roadmaster leaking gas



## wakawu (Dec 18, 2012)

need some help with this. got this old amf roadmaster moped from a neighbor that moved away. he says it doesnt run anymore just been sitting for a while. i added new gas, cleaned the carb, cleaned the spark plug, cleaned the contacts got it to run while pedaling downhill but it quickly shut off. i turn around and see gasonline all over the carb and back tire. theres a leak from an open port in the carb. does this go to anything? is it just a drain port or does it mean the float bowl is sticking or not working?? totally lost here and i would love to get this moped running. any help at all is appreciated. i'm at a total loss with this

picture 1 >> http://i48.tinypic.com/123m6ir.jpg

picture 2 >> http://i47.tinypic.com/293km77.jpg


----------

